# Some photos callipers painted and waxed.



## frankse (Jul 18, 2014)

Just painted the callipers and waxed, not bad for 14 years old


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

frankse said:


> Just painted the callipers and waxed, not bad for 14 years old
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


Looking very tidy mate 

Daz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well great caliper colour choice


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

What brand of paint did you use Frankse? Had a nightmare these last two weeks trying to get my hands on any old remaining Japlac stock


----------



## frankse (Jul 18, 2014)

pr1nc3ss said:


> What brand of paint did you use Frankse? Had a nightmare these last two weeks trying to get my hands on any old remaining Japlac stock


It was just Halfords own make yellow, paint on not spray


----------



## trfkcop (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------

